# Intrarectal injection of glycerol induces hypersensitivity



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Eur J Gastroenterol Hepatol 2001 May;13(5):573-80 Books Intrarectal injection of glycerol induces hypersensitivity to rectal distension in healthy subjects without modifying rectal compliance.Bouin M, Delvaux M, Blanc C, Lagier E, Delisle MB, Fioramonti J, Bueno L, Frexinos J.Gastroenterology Unit, CHU Rangueil, Toulouse, France.BACKGROUND: Rectal sensory thresholds are lowered in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), reflecting visceral hyperlagesia, which might be related to subclinical inflammation. AIM: To evaluate the effects of an intraluminal injection of glycerol, a mucosal irritant, on rectal tone and perception of distension in 12 healthy subjects. METHODS: Rectal tone was evaluated with a barostat. First sensation, need to defecate and pain thresholds were evaluated during isobaric phasic distensions, before and 20 and 120 min after injection of 10 ml glycerol in the rectum. RESULTS: Baseline bag volume (97.9 +/- 56.2 ml) significantly decreased 20 min (49.7 +/- 42.2 ml; P= 0.026) and 120 min (66.5 +/- 38.3 ml; P= 0.050) after injection of glycerol, indicating its hypertonic effect. The pressure defining sensory thresholds was decreased significantly 20 min after glycerol injection: first sensation, 14.6 +/- 2.9 versus 18.3 +/- 7.2 mm Hg (P = 0.01); need to defecate, 19.6 +/- 3.7 versus 26.0 +/- 6.9 mm Hg; pain, 23.8 +/- 4.5 versus 35.6 +/- 9.5 mm Hg (P = 0.001). This effect was maintained for 120 min after injection of glycerol. Slopes of the compliance curves did not differ before and after injection of glycerol. CONCLUSIONS: Intraluminal injection of glycerol significantly increases rectal tone and sensitizes healthy volunteers to rectal distension, since they show significantly lower thresholds after glycerol. This could constitute a model of visceral hypersensitivity in healthy volunteers.PMID: 11396539 [PubMed - in process] ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

